# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  North Brisbane Concretor wanted

## Jbrizzler

Hi forum, 
I am looking for somebody capable and reasonably priced to do an under house slab (recently raised queenslander on steel stumps and PFC). The slab is approx 96m2 and about 19m3 in volume including beams and support piers. House is on a dead flat block with a driveway down the side that could fit a small truck but I would hazard a guess that a pump would be required. There is 3m headroom under the bearers so not too cramped.  
In addition to the engineered works, we are also looking for a driveway (exposed aggregate) approx 10m x 3m and some stair landing pads (also exposed aggregate).  
If anyone is keen or knows a good crew, please contact me on 0412 109 347.  
Cheers

----------

